# Estel v. Wildhaus ~ New BH



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

*<span style='font-family: Georgia'>I just had to start a thread on this awesome team. CONGRATULATIONS to Calvin and Stel for an AWESOME performance today on your BH!! Very nice critique from the judge.. you should be very proud as I know the hard work behind that performance today!!!!</span>*


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Sounds like a very sucessful trial!

Congratulations Calvin!

Lee


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

to Calvin and Stel!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote:I just had to start a thread on this awesome team. CONGRATULATIONS to Calvin and Stel for an AWESOME performance today on your BH!! Very nice critique from the judge.. you should be very proud as I know the hard work behind that performance today!!!!


I agree with Lynn 100%!! I think their performance was the high light of the day!!

You did good Calvin!!


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Adding my congratulations to Calvin and Stella as well! 

Way to go!








was great to see you again as well...


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Here~Here!
Tuna or Steak are in order!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

YES!!! Another super-duper Wildhaus brag!!! 

But honestly, considering the caliber of the dog and the owner, I'm not surprised! 

That critique must have made your day!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: HollyE
> was great to see you again as well...


Holly ~ it was nice to see you again today also. We all need to get together again real soon.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A* BIG *







Calvin and Stel!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations Calvin, it was indeed a good performance.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good for the both of you!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Calvin! Good job!


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Congratulations Calvin and Stel!!!!!


----------



## cledford (Apr 5, 2005)

Wow, thanks everyone! I had no idea about this thread until a few minutes ago. It sure is nice to hear from so many people! It has been a great ride so far and I I look forward to the future. Assuming I can get my girl to stop crashing into me on the recall







I'm hoping for a really successful SchH career with her. She is simply fun to work with and everything I could have asked for in a dog!

Now its time for the real fun to begin! (note to self, find dumbbells







)

-Calvin


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: cledford Assuming I can get my girl to stop crashing into me on the recall
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I believe I caught the "crash"


----------

